
Why We Read Wikipedia [pdf] - kercker
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a7/Why_We_Read_Wikipedia.pdf
======
psinger
Relevant paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.05379](https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.05379)

